# Diodos leds que parpadean y luego se funden ¿por que?



## arex (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola vereis le he puesto unas bombilla de leds al coche es para las luces diurnas el caso es que cada bombilla tendra unos 25 leds y como estas bombillas tenian mucha mas resistencia que las de origen le caclcule una resistencia en paralelo y tal y la verdad esque hace como 6 meses de aquello las llevo todo el dia encendidads y perfecto, pero oy me he dado cuenta de que a empezado a parpadear y mas tarde se ha que dado vien pero una hilera de unos 5 led´s no lucen, me gustaria saber que significa esto y por que sucede por que el la bobmbillas interiores me paso lo mismo que empiezan parpadeando y acaban por no lucir.

no se supone que la vidad de los leds es mas larga?

slu2 y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola.
No es recomendable usar LEDs en paralelo, porque los LEDs no son exactamente idénticos, por eso, es nesesaria una resistencia limitadora para cada LEDs (o grupo de LEDs en serie). Otro factor que influye es que el voltaje de la batería no es constante, puede llegar hasta  14V.
Puedes publicar tu circuito.
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## arex (Jul 31, 2008)

No he usado leds en paralelo, he usado una bombilla que compre que se compone de leds, pero lo que he usado es una resistencia en paralelo para que el coche crea que esta conectada la bobilla original por que si no el ordenador del coche me daba error al pensar que no estaba conectada, eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que pregunto, pero gracias por el interes. ¿Mas ideas?


----------



## adrian_escolar (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola, estas seguro de que estan quemados, porque capaz que solo es una soldadura cortada.
Por lo general esas lamparas estan formadas por varias series de 5 leds.
La vida util de un led es de 100.000 horas de uso (depende de la calidad) si esta conectado correctamente.
A algunos led cuando se queman se les forma un punto negro en su interior.

Saludos


----------



## arex (Jul 31, 2008)

esque si no no se porque empezo a parpadear y luego han dejado de lucir es muy raro y esas bombillas son muy caras y dificiles de encontrar como para estar comprandolas cada 6 meses pero la verdad esque quedan realmente bien. Se os ocurre algo?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola.
¿Cuál es el valor de la resistencia en paralelo?
¿Qué corriente consume el foco que reemplazaste?
¿Qué corriente consumen los LEDs?
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## arex (Ago 1, 2008)

Haber os cuento lo que yo hice:

Yo me he comprado una bombilla de led´s, bueno esta repleta de leds es de luz blanca y la he puesto en donde las luces de dia, quedan fenomenal, el problema es el de siempre que el coche te detecta error aunque las bombillas funcionan.

Lo que he echo es medir la corriente que atraviesa a la bombilla y al led:

Intensidad bombilla= 1,48 A
Intensidad led= 0,08 A

Puesto que conocemos la tension podemos saber la resistencia de cada una:

Resitencia bombilla= 8,1 ohm
Resistencia led= 150 ohm 

Es decir que como los led consumen menos corriente tienen mayor resistencia luego lo que el coche detectará es un esceso de resistencia, y yo me imagino que el coche entiende que no estan conectadas puesto que si no hay nada conectado la resistencia tiende a infinito, asique haremos disminuir la resistencia.

Para bajar la resistencia pones una en paralelo.
Me explico:
R1 = 150 ohm
R2 = A ohm.
Las conectamos en paralelo y obtenemos R:

R=(R1*R2)/(R1+R2)

De esta forma, por ejemplo, si R2=20 ohm -----------> R=(150*20)/(150+20)=17,64 ohm.

Dicho esto, si lo que necesito es una resistencia de 8,1 ohm y el led (R1) tiene 150ohm (o lo que es lo mismo, una potencia disipada de 17,76w segun tus medidas) pues la R2 que tendrás que poner en paralelo será:

R=(R1*R2)/(R1+R2) ---> R2=(R*R1)/(R1-R) = (8,1*150)/(150-8,1)= 8,56 ohm.

ASI pues, si pones en paralelo al led una resistencia de 8,56 ohm, estarás en condiciones teóricas de que el FIS no pite. (FIS = ordenador de abordo del coche)

Ahora las potencias:
- La intensidad que atravesará el led serán 0.08A, con lo cual la potencia disipada en el led será 12*0,08=0.960W.
- La intensidad que atraversará la resistencia será de 12/8,56ohm = 1,40A, con lo cual la pontencia disipada será de 12*1,40 = 16,80 W. ESTO ES MUY IMPORTANTE!. Hay que poner una R que sea capaz de disipar 16,80W, si no la freiremos. Cuantos más W sea capaz de disipar pues menos se calentará. Lo ideal sería una de 50W.

Yo creo que me he explicado bien.

Esto es lo que lleve a cabo para poner estas bobmbillas y me ha ido bien hasta oy, el caso esque no entiendo por que ocurre esto en algo que precisamente tiene una vida util enorme, y con las lueces interiores del coche que tambien las puse de leds paso lo mismo con una de ellas hace tiempo, no me lo explico

slu2 chicos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 1, 2008)

Hola.
Como dices, el computador de auto detecta la corriente del foco (1.48A),
Cuando colocas los que consumen 80mA (0.08A).
La diferencia es de 1.48A - 0.08A = 1.4A
R=12V / 1.4A = 8.57 Ohm, casi  17W.
Te sugiero este circuito en lugar de la resistencia.
Usar el regulador LM317 y dos resistencias una de 0.33 Ohm y 0.56 Ohm, con un buen disipador de calor , como una fuente de corriente, puedes usar el LM350 en lugar del LM317.
Mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) de ambos C.I. reguladores.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

